# Cuddeback trail Cam Black Flash Attack NEW



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a brand new factory sealed Cuddeback Attack Black Flash trail cam for sale. These cameras are selling on eBay for $165-$175.
I need $150.
message me if interested. Thanks
-BP


----------

